# Philadelphia area truck available



## PATowPusher (Oct 15, 2007)

Looking for contracts for the 2007-2008 season. Have a 7' Meyers setup on a Chevy K30 looking for action. 
Willing to travel fair distances (~ 1 hour radius of 08077)
Get in touch if you need a dependable hard worker!

Ron 
609 682 3258


----------

